# Help fixing scratched rim



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

This is on our 2007 MkV GTI, my wife hit a curb taking a turn. Any help? It's aluminum and dirty because it just rained, but no, that white stuff isn't paint, it's where the concrete scratched it. Thanks.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Help fixing scratched rim (Jade Wombat)*

People own stores that do specialized business services for consumers and other businesses. People do this because it causes economies of scale for both the individual who performs the service in addition to the recipient of the service in terms of time, which equals money for most people.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Help fixing scratched rim (Jade Wombat)*

Two options:
Do a search on google or whatever for 'wheel refinishing' and see if there is someone in your area. Is this the only damage? Not sure how she got the damage from your description but you should check the suspension arms to make sure they weren't bent and make sure the wheel wasn't cracked by the impact. A wheel refinisher should be able to fix that for you.
The second option would be to find a used replacement from a VW dismantler - somewhere, someone has wrecked their car so you might be able to track down a wheel that way.


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Help fixing scratched rim (quattrofun5)*

Thanks quattro, I was hoping someone would say there's a fix with a dremel and polishing compound, but there is a wheel repair shop near me who I hope will say it won't cost too much. She just kissed the curb, there's no damage to the suspension.
FluxBurn, this is for you


----------

